# Dublin to clare - How long?



## josie80 (16 May 2007)

Hi, hoping to go to clare the june bank holiday weekend, going to be staying in Lisdoonvarna just wondering if anyone knows how long it takes to get there driving 
Thanks ...


----------



## rob30 (16 May 2007)

Dublin to Limerick is reliably 2.5 hours as long as you leave after 7pm from Dublin. Limerick to Lisdoonvarna 1 hr 20 mins usually. I usually dont spped but drive right up to the limit!


----------



## therave (16 May 2007)

maybe dublin to Galway would be faster as you can then just drop down from Galway to Lisdoon quicker than limerick to lisdoon


----------



## josie80 (16 May 2007)

How long to galway though is it 3 hours or so?


----------



## rob30 (16 May 2007)

I go to the burren a lot, time wise it is similar but the galway road is just so frustrating.


----------



## eggerb (16 May 2007)

About 3.5/4 hours i reckon via Limerick > Ennis > Ennistymon > Lisdoonvara. Just checked aa route planner and it recommends the N4. Personally, I'm not mad about this road but I haven't used it since the new toll roads were opened. I much prefer the N7 to West Clare. (You could leave the Lahinch Road before you get to Ennistymon and go via Corofin > Kilfenora but the road isn't as good.)

When you get to Limerick, don't take the ring round unless its rush hour - it takes you right (of left!) around the city just to bring you back in and over the Shannon in the city centre. Continue through the city centre and a right turn over the Shannon in the City Centre. 

Instead of going through Limerick, you have the much more scenic option to turn off the N7 just before Birdhill (Limerick) for Killaloe/Ballina through Tulla, taking you out on the good side of Ennis to get on the Lahinch Road to Ennistymon. The traffic into Ennis from the Limerick side used to be busy bit I think the Ennis bypass has helped.


----------



## josie80 (16 May 2007)

Yeh thought that especially saturday morning don't want to hit traffic 
Can you recommend any activities to do or anything worth seeing/doing? Haven't been there before.....


----------



## therave (16 May 2007)

not sure how long it would be to Galwat from Dublin,only over familiar with the Cork to clare route.

loads to do up there but mainly relax and do nothing,lovely beach in Lahinch and another in Fanore,golf ,horseriding,cliffs of moher ,for the kids moher hill farm pet farm. walking ,the Burren,drinking,Doolin is lovely and you can go over to the Aran islands from there as well,fishing ,bring the bike if u have one and Ailwee caves worth a look once but i wouln't be going every time i went there,although my aunt works there so i kinda have to to go see her.i also recommend the rock shop in/near Liscannor .
if you drive from lisdoon over to lahinch there is plenty to see really and the scenery is fab if the weather is good


----------



## eggerb (16 May 2007)

josie80 said:


> Can you recommend any activities to do or anything worth seeing/doing? Haven't been there before.....


They have just opened a new visitor centre at the Cliffs of Moher. The Aliwee Caves if the weather is bad. One of the towns on the coast if the weather is good - Doolin and Lahinch are good spots. A day-trip to the Aran Islands. You'll need to be up early for the ferry and not too hung-over! Rent a bike and cycle around one of the smaller islands. Or just chill in a pub with a nice pint, good craic and ceoil thradisiunta.


----------



## nai (16 May 2007)

try the N4 - saturday morning Dublin to Gort (turn off at Loughrea) takes about 2hrs 30 mins taking it pretty handy. - lisdoon and other places are only approx 40 mins from there.


----------



## therave (16 May 2007)

from Gort you can go onto  Corofin (wave to the rave family) and frrom therre it's like a gateway to the west ie easy enough and scenic enough to get to lisdoonvarna also forgot to mention ballyvaughan as a nice spot


----------



## josie80 (16 May 2007)

That's great, thanks a mill, can't wait now just hope the sun shows it's face over that weekend


----------



## rob30 (16 May 2007)

A great walk is the green road, it winds along the hills, half way up, and goes on for ages, starts just on the Ballyvaughan side of Fanore village. 
Also, try surfing there. A few schools are there, one is called "aloha" ( no sniggering please!). The beach, the view of the Aran islands and the limestone mountains are just breathtaking. Also, monks bar in Ballyvaughan does a nice seafood chowder, get in early and get seats by the fire.


----------



## eggerb (16 May 2007)

josie80 said:


> That's great, thanks a mill, can't wait now just hope the sun shows it's face over that weekend


Ah sure even the sun doesn't show it's face, you'll still have a great time. If you're in Lahinch and fancy a nice steak, try The Corner Stone Pub on the Main Street - I still haven't managed to beat it for value and taste - including a few sampled in Argentina last year!! Getting a bit envious now ;-)


----------



## carchick (16 May 2007)

[broken link removed] will give you exact mileage and approx time from your exact location! Really handy!


----------



## Brouhahaha (16 May 2007)

nai said:


> try the N4 - saturday morning Dublin to Gort (turn off at Loughrea) takes about 2hrs 30 mins taking it pretty handy. - lisdoon and other places are only approx 40 mins from there.



The only complication with this is to leave the N4 and take the N6 a small distance after the toll plaza. If you're in the right hand lane and not expecting the exit it can pass you by


----------

